# Super-hot peppers



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I have always enjoyed "hot" peppers. I grew up eating Jalapenos, as well as Serranos, and Anchos. I am 55 this year, and mexican food was all but unheard of when I was a kid. But we had family friends who were Mexican, and we ate lots of great ethnic food (thanks, Carmen.). 

As mexican food became more popular, so did hot, and hotter peppers. My taste for them grew with the trend. Last year I found a great place to buy any peppers, and they specialize in having the hottest peppers in the world, which are currently Smokin Ed's Carolina Reapers. 

www.chileplants.com

These fine folks stock 500 different types of peppers - seeds, plants, and even fresh. They also stock 250 different types of tomatoes, and 60 different types of eggplants. Who even knew there were 60 different types of eggplants? They are authorized dealers to sell the Carolina Reapers. I got some plants from them last year, and was very happy overall. They grow the plants in greenhouses, so they are somewhat sensitive when you first get them. I had 3 out of 4 Trinidad Scorpion plants die - they just didn't adjust to the different climate in MI well. But the rest did fine, and I had more super-hot peppers than I, and all my friends could handle. I still have dried/crushed peppers, and some infused olive oil from last year's crop. 

I think my favorite pepper last year was the 7-Pot Douglah. They ripen to a chocolate brown color, and are blisteringly hot - almost twice as hot as Ghost Peppers, which I also grow. They have a great taste, which quite a few super-hot peppers are missing. The Carolina Reapers are ridiculously hot. Nobody can just chomp one, whole. Well, maybe I should say nobody _should_ just chomp one, whole. I'm sure someone has - once.

So, for all you chili-heads, here is a source for your craving. Enjoy, with caution.


----------



## POPPAJ (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks for the link!!


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

I started growing Carolina Reaper peppers a couple years ago. Google the name to buy seeds. Those things make you sweat just watching them grow. They also go by the name of Carolina pucker but peppers


https://www.crazyhotseeds.com/top-10-worlds-hottest-peppers/


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I've been growing Ghost Peppers for a few years now, but have been pondering trying some other super peppers. The Ghosts don't get as hot as if they were grown in the SW part of the country, but they're HOT! Abundant amount of pepper also. The plant in the pic yielded me almost 400 peppers and over 20,000 seeds. Sold all the seeds on Ebay for $1.99 per 25! :yikes:


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I love just throwing peppers on the grill.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Never understood the reasoning of eating hot peppers. So hot you turn red and your mouth feels like a fire. How can you still taste the food you are eating with all that heat?

I find Jalapenos too hot for me. Even medium salsa is much too hot. Mild is my limit.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Never understood the reasoning of eating hot peppers. So hot you turn red and your mouth feels like a fire. How can you still taste the food you are eating with all that heat?
> 
> I find Jalapenos too hot for me. Even medium salsa is much too hot. Mild is my limit.


The burn from super-hot peppers causes a release of endorphins, which some people really enjoy. For other people (myself included) the pain overshadows the fun of endorphins. I just like spicy hot food. I don't chomp super-hot peppers whole, for the thrill of it. 

To each their own. Some people prefer Redheads, some prefer Blondes, and some prefer Brunettes. There is room in the world for everyone, so far. :lol:


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Never understood the reasoning of eating hot peppers. So hot you turn red and your mouth feels like a fire. How can you still taste the food you are eating with all that heat?
> 
> I find Jalapenos too hot for me. Even medium salsa is much too hot. Mild is my limit.


 Actually, once you dry the peppers, each variety has a pretty unique and noticeable flavor. My Ghosts have a pretty smokey kind of flavor to them. I grind most of my peppers into powder I call Devil's Dust :lol: and use it as a seasoning. Used in moderation, you can pick up the flavor pretty easily. Now, when I make hot wings with fresh peppers ground into sauce :yikes:, that's just a straight up man v food meal with little flavor and lots of burning and sweating. :lol: Once you eat them for a while, you almost develop a little immunity and they don't seem quite as hot, mouth or guts. It's great to pluck one off the plant and let someone try their first and watch them BURN. :yikes:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Fishndude said:


> The burn from super-hot peppers causes a release of endorphins, which some people really enjoy. For other people (myself included) the pain overshadows the fun of endorphins. I just like spicy hot food. I don't chomp super-hot peppers whole, for the thrill of it.
> 
> To each their own. Some people prefer Redheads, some prefer Blondes, and some prefer Brunettes. There is room in the world for everyone, so far. :lol:


Was kinda thinking of the food shows where you can tell their mouth is on fire and they are red as a beet while eating wings.

I can't even make something with one speck of black pepper for the wife. Blander the better for her. I do like flavor and maybe a little spunk if it adds to the overall dish.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

If Jalapenos are too hot for you, then super hot peppers are _*not*_ for you, at all. Ghost peppers are approximately 400 times as hot as Jalapenos. I grew 3 types of peppers that are hotter than Ghost (Bhut Jolokia) peppers, last year, as well as Ghost Peppers. I grow Jalapenos, and Habaneros, too. I love the flavor of Jalapenos, but their heat is mild to me, anymore. I like the flavor of Habaneros, and the heat is nice, but they make my stomach feel unwell a couple hours after I eat them. Not sick, just kind of ......unwell. The 7-Pot Douglahs have a smoky flavor (I suppose that could be my tongue burning), with a slightly sweet taste, and are as hot as anyone could want. But I also like sweet/hot Thai peppers. Basically, I love peppers of all sorts. 

Funny, my wife, and daughters don't even like any Jalapenos in chili recipes. When I make chili, I make a basic recipe, then separate half of it, and doctor it up the way I like it. But one of my grandsons is fearless, and will take a small bite of any pepper I put in front of him. Sometimes he cries, but he laughs at the same time. 

There is nothing quite like the first time you take a bite (even a small bite) of a super-hot pepper, and 30 seconds later you wonder, "what have I done?" And 2 minutes later you wonder, "when is going to stop?," meaning the heat continuing to build. Carolina Reapers' heat doesn't peak for about 5-6 minutes. You will search your soul in that 5-6 minutes. :lol:


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

I grew one plant of Cheyenne one year. Gave the neighbor one to try. But first I bit off the first 1/4 inch of mine (no heat) He bit a half inch or better. Was he surprised his was hot and mine not.:lol:


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Fishndude said:


> The burn from super-hot peppers causes a release of endorphins, which some people really enjoy. For other people (myself included) the pain overshadows the fun of endorphins. I just like spicy hot food. I don't chomp super-hot peppers whole, for the thrill of it.
> 
> To each their own. Some people prefer Redheads, some prefer Blondes, and some prefer Brunettes. There is room in the world for everyone, so far. :lol:


I have to agree with WALLEYE MIKE. Although I like spicy food, I do not tolerate food that is beyond medium hot.
If you want to release endorphins, you can beat yourself with a stick. I am not a masochist, I do not enjoy pain.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Love spicy food. Much hotter than most would enjoy but not nearly as hot as some of my buddies like it.


----------



## cedarlkDJ (Sep 2, 2002)

Some interesting info here......http://ushotstuff.com/index.htm


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I used some ground pepper flakes, and put them in a bottle with Olive Oil - infused olive oil. It was hot right away, but it got really hot after a couple months. I like to drizzle a little bit on meat before grilling, and I use it in stir-frys. I used Ghost Peppers, and made 1 bottle with 7-Pod Doughlahs. The 7-Pod is hotter by far.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> I used some ground pepper flakes, and put them in a bottle with Olive Oil - infused olive oil. It was hot right away, but it got really hot after a couple months. .....


I am not into the really hot peppers but for the garlic lovers out there, this is something to try with that taste. Peel the garlic and put the bulbs in the EVOO for a couple of months.

I am not saying that I have not done the hot peppers in the past but my tastes have changed over the past several years.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Fishndude said:


> I used some ground pepper flakes, and put them in a bottle with Olive Oil - infused olive oil. It was hot right away, but it got really hot after a couple months. I like to drizzle a little bit on meat before grilling, and I use it in stir-frys. I used Ghost Peppers, and made 1 bottle with 7-Pod Doughlahs. The 7-Pod is hotter by far.


 Pickles are good too. Ghost dills are awesome!!! Great for burger slices.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I received my super-hot pepper plants yesterday. The plants are healthy, and strong. I transplanted them into 4 inch pots, and will continue to grow them indoors, and outdoors for a couple more weeks, when I will permanently transplant them into the pots they will mature in. I already put Jalapenos, Habaneros, and some Thai Hot peppers into pots on my patio. Really looking forward to some nice fresh hot peppers from my gardens, although it will be at least late July before I get some. I might get some Jalapenos, and Habaneros earlier.


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Fishndude said:


> The Carolina Reapers are ridiculously hot. Nobody can just chomp one, whole. Well, maybe I should say nobody _should_ just chomp one, whole. I'm sure someone has - once.


I'm a fan of the hot stuff - grew Ghost chilies last year and made pickles with them as well as dehydrated a bunch and use them on pizza. I love when people grab a jar thinking they're plain red pepper flakes :lol:

Some of you might enjoy this dude's Youtube channel - he goes by "The fire breathing idiot" :lol:

[ame="https://youtu.be/T9LQiBhMiXM"]RUBBING BUTCH T PEPPER INTO BOTH EYEBALLS *WARNING* DO NOT TRY THIS[/ame]


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Fishndude said:


> I received my super-hot pepper plants yesterday. The plants are healthy, and strong. I transplanted them into 4 inch pots, and will continue to grow them indoors, and outdoors for a couple more weeks, when I will permanently transplant them into the pots they will mature in. I already put Jalapenos, Habaneros, and some Thai Hot peppers into pots on my patio. Really looking forward to some nice fresh hot peppers from my gardens, although it will be at least late July before I get some. I might get some Jalapenos, and Habaneros earlier.


 Not sure if you know or not, but most HOT peppers are really light sensitive to transferring them from indoors to out. If you're growing them indoors, especially under artificial light, you need to "harden" them before leaving them out there 24/7. My Ghost peppers are really sensitive to it. I have to put the potted plants out there for a few hours a day for at least 2 weeks until I leave them out permanently. If not, they'll burn from the sunlight and/or severely stunt the growth.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

Yep, that is why I move them indoors, and outdoors for a couple weeks before planting them. 
The plants I got were 7 Pot Douglah, Trinidad Scorpion/Moruga, and Carolina Reapers. I expect to have plenty of hot peppers for everyone I know. :lol:


----------

